# اي شيء عن مكائن عصر الزيتون



## أمين بكري (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اطلب من اخوتي جميعا مساعدتي في اي معلومة عن الية او موصفات ومخططات واسعار الات عصر الزيتون 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

